# Detailing News- Blitz 50% off



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

news from Blitz



BlitzDetailing said:


> Clearance Sale - Upto 50% Off
> 
> We need to make some room in the warehouse, so we're having a clear out sale.
> Get an extra 10% off with code: DW10
> ...


----------

